# Interesting BNN interview on Liquor Stores N.A.



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Interim CEO Jim Dinning discussing everything from how the Grey Cup and NHL lockout affect their business, to the pending U.S. fiscal cliff.

"In good times, people drink. In bad times, people drink."

http://watch.bnn.ca/#clip813816


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The competition is fierce in the US.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

"In bad times, people drink" 

I bought a 60oz rum in the states for $18, here in LCBO here it costs over $60. I can't see the On gov letting these guys in.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

The states doesn't have the excise taxes we do. This is why consumers see large differences between alcoholic beverages in the states and Canada.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

LIQ has been falling down... I need it to turn around!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

YTD it's up 22%, not including dividends. It's a small cap with a PE of 20 right now.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Jungle said:


> I can't see the On gov letting these guys in.


Yeah, and they're pretty much done growing in Alberta, so they'll need to make in-roads in the US while they wait for other provinces to open up to privatizing the liquor business.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

ON won't give up their profits so expect prices to be much higher.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> LIQ has been falling down... I need it to turn around!


I bought LIQ about 2 years ago and so far gained more than 18% + 7% dividends... If all my portfolio would perform like LIQ I'd be very happy 

I'm waiting that LIQ can move to another provinces/states....it will give a good boost to LIQ.
P.S. For next Ontario elections I'd be voting to party who promises to cancel LCBO monopoly. Not only because of LIQ, I'm just pissed off to pay ridiculuos prices for alcohol... In States Baccardi cost less than $10 , here about $50, the same beet that i was buying in Germany for $1, here about $3.50. This is rip-off


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't buy a lot of booze, but I'd say that prices in AB haven't gotten any cheaper since King Ralph set the sellers free. 
- although there might be more sales now where there are competing stores.

Shop & Compare
http://www.liquorstoresgp.ca/Specials/Alberta/Flyer.aspx









Image source


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

The taxes are what set the price of the alcohol, gov or not gov the prices won't be THAT much different.

Those warehouse stores sound interesting, 2000 types of beer! Yum!


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

jamesbe said:


> Those warehouse stores sound interesting, 2000 types of beer! Yum!


Yup, looks pretty sweet - http://www.wineandbeyond.ca/


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I hold LIQ as well and am up over 23% plus dividends. The reason I bought was mentioned above. Good or bad people will buy alcohol.

As an aside, Saskatchewan has just introduced new liquor legislation changing several of the currently outdated laws. For example, theatres and spas can now serve as well as allowing corking for transport. More importantly, they have permitted the opening of specialty liquor stores which could be the first step in ending the monopolization(uhhh... complete control of liquour) for governent owned stores. I would agree with the statemnet that taxation is the price difference beween here and the US. However, as mentioned in the interview - If taxes are increased at one location, they are increased in all locations government or private.

Some drink to remember, some to forget. Some for satisfaction, some to regret... oh cause when it's good it's oh so good and when it's gone, it's gone...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDtifMAMH4Q


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

zylon said:


> I don't buy a lot of booze, but I'd say that prices in AB haven't gotten any cheaper since King Ralph set the sellers free.
> - although there might be more sales now where there are competing stores.
> 
> Shop & Compare
> ...


Alberta is cheaper than BC!!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"the same beet that i was buying in Germany for $1, here about $3.50. This is rip-off "

That's crazy. Before I paid $3.50 apiece for beets I'd plant a garden and grow my own.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

So why was he in Ontario? This have anything to do with the talks now of selling the LCBO?

If so I'm gobbling up as much LIQ as I can LOL


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Next day or two after I post that will vote for party that promise canceling LCBO monopoly, Conservative canditate said it in public  
So, he will get several of out votes and.... go LIQ go!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish LIQ would dive so I can buy more


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Gibor, CEO was prob in town to see the Argos talk the 100th Grey Cup! 

Go buy Suncor. Dividend grower and at depressed prices. Buying LIQ is like chasing TRP or CN right now. I know I want them, but there is value out there.


----------



## financialuproar (Jan 26, 2010)

Why can't we be like the Americans and let people buy booze in grocery stores? It's so civilized.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I hear ya. Hudac wants to privatize LCBO. I like that. I recognize this is a cash cow for Ontario, but the government does not have to be in this business.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

financialuproar said:


> Why can't we be like the Americans and let people buy booze in grocery stores?


Because this is an excuse to tax people more and create more unionized govt. jobs.


----------

